# Accidentally overfed dog



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

I fed the dogs at 6pm their usual amount - 30g for Poppy (whose weight we are trying to cut down) and 55g for Daisy. 

I did tell my parents (twice!) but my mum forgot and fed them again just now at 6:40pm, so that's 60g Poppy's had and a whopping 110g for Daisy! Apparently my dad has also given them some raw carrot from preparing our dinner. 

Should I be concerned? I'm trying to stop Daisy from playing/running around too much, as I'm worried about bloat, but otherwise should she be okay?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

She will be fine. Dogs are often clever enough to be fed twice. They are gorgers not grazers so a big meal does them no harm.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cut down tomorrow's food a bit. Might be a good idea to come up with a system so it doesn't happen again


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep......will be fine.

In a moment of dumbarseness I recently prepared food for all three dogs, fed Juno as I had just walked her, took the other two out and when I got back realised I had accidentally left the food I prepared for the others on the side. So Juno had three meals in one. Little bitch couldn't believe her luck I'm sure!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ha-ha Oscar spends his life trying to convince me OH never gave him any breakfast 

You might find their output is a but loose later/in the morning but apart from that, they’ll be fine.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

One of my childhood dogs ate a whole joint of beef. He nicked it off the table one Sunday when we were all outside looking at the dent in my dad's car where a neighbour had just hit it. 

He slept for a good part of the day but otherwise he was fine.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We're always asking each other 'have you fed the dog' as Isla (and all our previous Goldens) spend their time trying to convince people they haven't been fed and _someone_ is trying to starve them to death.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Last Friday Kahn ended up with FOUR meals! Ate his own breakfast, Sam was messing about with his so left him to it while I got changed for work, heard snarling from Sam ( too busy being nosy with me to realise in time that Kahn was scoffing his breakfast.)

Came home from work at 7pm, Beau's turn to mess about..... hes been a bit wary of eating near Sam, since Sam went for him a few weeks back, so I decided I wasn't having nonsense, frog marched him up to his dinner and stood over him while he (reluctantly) ate it. Sam totally refused to eat and Kahn chewed down happily....then 10 pm and Paul came home and said, you didn't feed the dogs did you? I fed them all at 6. Poor Beau was being forced to eat on a full stomach, and Kahn would have eaten a third time over if I'd let him....greedy guts!


----------

